
A cure for cancer? Israeli scientists say they think they found one - mpweiher
https://www.jpost.com//HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939
======
justtopost
Why is this literal fake news being spammed here? Jpost is hardly a good
source, and no results were published. This is a content free ad for this
shady biotech firm.

------
ChrisGranger
“We believe we will offer in a year's time a complete cure for cancer."

!remindme 1 year

A complete cure for cancer is a borderline-miraculous claim. We're going to
need some pretty significant evidence for what would effectively be the most
important medical achievement in human history.

